# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Unity IoC container Dependency Injection In .NET Core Using Enity Framework Core

## KGComputers

Hello,

Here's a basic tutorial Getting Started With Unity IoC Container Dependency Injection In .NET Core Using Entity Framework Core ORM And SQL Server on how to use the Unity IoC container in a .NET Core console application with dependency injection technique using Entity Framework Core ORM and SQL Server database. To make this work, you need to download the ContosoRetailsDw from Microsoft and restore that DB backup to your server.

Regards,

KGC

----------

